# Toro 522 issue with idle



## huwge23 (Nov 19, 2014)

It has the fixed jet carb so I am not sure how to fix an idle issue. When I initially start up it runs nicely. When I engage the auger there are no issues. I get the the end of my driveway on the first pass and it starts to run funny. It won't throw snow efficiently and gets clogged easily. I am only going through about 6 inches of snow and it is not terribly heavy. 

So far I have replaced the carb as the old one was very dirty and it was cheap to put a new one on. I also replaced the spark plug as I didn't know how old it was. 

Not really sure what else I can do. Any ideas?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello huwge, welcome to *SBF!!* have the belts been changed


----------



## huwge23 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you and no I have not that make good sense though. I will give that a try.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my 521 started running funny just before the belt broke, seeing that it apart may as well change both belts that way you'll know how old they are


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

CHECK the impeller bearing also. ALOHA to the forms.


----------



## huwge23 (Nov 19, 2014)

I will do that as well. I am also suspecting the 5hp is not enough to get through the snow we are dealing with in Buffalo right now.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

take your time in first gear and don't over work the machine


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

my toro 824 38080 started doing that, replaced the carb 3 times thinking the ones they sent me were bad, turned out to be a leaking exhaust valve. i said screw it, and just replaced the engine with a 196cc honda clone, no problems yet


----------



## huwge23 (Nov 19, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> take your time in first gear and don't over work the machine


I haven't gone over first gear at all and can't go more than a couple feet at a time. It just seems to clog too easily.


----------

